# Woodcraft - Reno - CLOSING...



## W3DRM (Oct 10, 2009)

Just received an email flyer saying the Reno Woodcraft store is closing and all items are on sale... :crying:

That of course means there will no more local purchasing of pens or associated items in the Reno area. So sad, that the economy can't support support such endeavors. Larry had been in business about three years before he threw in the towel.

I've attached a copy of the flyer below:


----------



## tbroye (Oct 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that.  I worry about the one here in Sacramento and if it is going to make it.  The last few times I have been out there, I have been the only one in the store.  It also looks like there is not as much help during the week as a year ago.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 10, 2009)

the one in Charleston Closed. They had some really good deals the last few days.


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 11, 2009)

The one in "Denver" recently moved from a high visibility near two freeways location to an industrial park. Hidden. And a PITA to get to. I used to go pretty frequently, but not anymore. Rockler is easier to get to, if a bit more distance.

I wonder how long it'll last there.


----------



## donwae (Oct 11, 2009)

The one in Mobile, AL closed last month.  What a loss!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, that is sad to hear. The one in Grand Rapids, Mi is expanding! Hmm I wonder where all my money is going...


----------



## low_48 (Oct 11, 2009)

The Woodcraft in Peoria, IL also closed. I wonder how many stores they have lost in the past year? I still look at the store front when I go by, almost brings a tear to my eye. I taught there for many years and was able to get an employee discount. So that closing even hit me in the pocket.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Oct 23, 2009)

donwae said:


> The one in Mobile, AL closed last month. What a loss!


 
I agree. I arrived there one Saturday for a scheduled turning demonstration to find it locked and dark. No warning. No signs explaining why it was closed or even if it was permenant. The entire stock appears to still be on the shelves.

A week later I received a letter from Woodcraft corporate explaining that Woodcraft Mobile had closed on Sept 28 with no prior warning. They apologized for the inconvenience and offered free shipping for anything order off their web-site for a limited time. That's mighty decent of them, but it still pales in comparison than having one local (it's just not as much fun to drool over pictures on the computer).

I think in Mobile's case it was Location.  They were literally located on THE WORST intersection in Mobile (this has been studied and proven, and the MOST DANGEROUS intersection in the state is right down the street).  The strip mall it's in has lost it's two biggest renters (Wal-Mart moved into a SUPER Wal-Mart location a half-mile down the road, and Food World went out of business).  And it lost one of its accesses when they extended the turning lane at that same worst intersection (to get to it from the North, East or West, you have to go THROUGH that intersection..and there's many people who avoid it like the plague.  Used to, when coming in from the East, you could turn into the strip mall before the intersection, but not anymore. Now you have to turn left through the worst intersection, drive PAST any traffic waiting to go north through the intersection (ALOT) and try and find somewhere to turn left into the mall...if you're lucky, you can turn in right past Chick-fil-A, but sometimes have to go quite a ways.)

Way too much info for most, but it still sucks to lose it.


----------



## jleiwig (Oct 23, 2009)

Grim Spirit said:


> I agree. I arrived there one Saturday for a scheduled turning demonstration to find it locked and dark. No warning. No signs explaining why it was closed or even if it was permenant. The entire stock appears to still be on the shelves.
> 
> A week later I received a letter from Woodcraft corporate explaining that Woodcraft Mobile had closed on Sept 28 with no prior warning. They apologized for the inconvenience and offered free shipping for anything order off their web-site for a limited time. That's mighty decent of them, but it still pales in comparison than having one local (it's just not as much fun to drool over pictures on the computer).
> 
> ...


 
I often wonder how long it will be before our Woodcraft closes.  It's located in a high rent district where I doubt many people do any sort of woodworking.  

There are very few things there that are good deals, and Rockler constantly spits out 20% off coupons, where I only get usually 1 coupon a year for 10% off for my birthday.   

I still shop there because I like to look at things before purchasing, and I usually buy in small quantities so any savings from an online store is eaten up by shipping.


----------

